# Help for pulls, sprains, inflammation



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 27, 2014)

I noticed a couple of guys posting here, PB and Heavy, and don't want to hijack your threads with this.

A few years ago I recall reading a post by one of the senior members here, I think it was POB. Anyway he was talking about something he had been using to help with muscle aches and strains. At the time I didn't have any of those ailments, but thought, OK I'll remember this for sometime when I need it. He was talking about using Horse Linament. It wasn't until last night when we were out at an arena football game with some friends and my buddy told me he ordered some of this stuff online. He told me how much it was helping not only his muscle aches, but joint pain as well. Ironically, about 2 weeks ago I started to feel some "discomfort" in my right elbow. I've been able to isolate which muscle it is and it feels like the Anconeus. I'll be picking some of this up tomorrow from my local feed store.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 27, 2014)

Horse liniment or analgesic is great for muscle pain, tendinitis, and a variety of aches and pains. Word of caution! don't buy the analgesic and antiseptic type, JUST analgesic. I use the analgesic and antiseptic for my horses, the antiseptic part is for washing the animal to rid parasites, fly larva and such, also for hoof care. The shit feels like sulfuric acid on a humans skin. lol The straight analgesic gel is really great though, disregard the livestock only caution, use in moderate amounts. It's real minty smelling and I believe it has a little to much menthol, but like I said don't go overboard on it!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 27, 2014)

Stone,

Hey, good looking out. Appreciate the heads up regarding the difference between the two so now I'll know exactly what to look for. My buddy had mentioned his had a very menthol smell to it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Horse liniment or analgesic is great for muscle pain, tendinitis, and a variety of aches and pains. Word of caution! don't buy the analgesic and antiseptic type, JUST analgesic. I use the analgesic and antiseptic for my horses, the antiseptic part is for washing the animal to rid parasites, fly larva and such, also for hoof care. The shit feels like sulfuric acid on a humans skin. lol The straight analgesic gel is really great though, disregard the livestock only caution, use in moderate amounts. It's real minty smelling and I believe it has a little to much menthol, but like I said don't go overboard on it!



I use equiblock. Stuff is brutal sometimes. Can't use it at the gym though it's just too hot when you put clothing or a wrap over it. I have gotten it in my eyes, my ass crack and my balls. Hell on earth 

A couple other good ones

Blue heat
Screaming toast
The pink one... can't remember the name 

For training time I use this shit my training partner gets. It's russian. I can't read the label but it numbs you up good.


----------

